# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  User yang dibanned di forum ini

## karom

*1. Sansan :* karena melakukakn penawaran lelang secara tidak bertanggung jawab dan sudah diperingatkan untuk segera klarifikasi tapi tidak pernah ditanggapi, username "sansan" sudah dibanned berikut ip-address nya

*2. Tangz :* karena melakukan Spamming di forum jual, username "tangz" sudah dibanned berikut ip-address nya

----------


## William Pantoni

TOP pak Karom....memang hrs begitu....
Saluuuut buat Pak Karom dkk.......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*3. Sugikoi:* Diduga melakukan lelang ikan yang masih dalam status "sengketa" dan sudah diminta untuk melakukan klarifikasi tetapi tidak dimanfaatkan sebagaimana seharusnya. username sugikoi dibanned berikut IP-addressnya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*4. gerry:* Dianggap melakukan penawaran lelang secara tidak bertanggungjawab, sudah diminta melakukan klarifikasi tetapi hingga batas waktu yang sudah ditentukan tidak memanfaatkannya. Username gerry dibanned berikut IP Adressnya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*5. henscy:* Diduga dengan sengaja menggunakan ID anggota lain untuk melelang ikan pada forum lelang, sudah diminta melakukan klarifikasi tetapi hingga batas waktu berakhir tidak dimanfaatka. Usernamed henscy berikut IP Addressnya di banned

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*6. dwiyanto:* dengan sengaja melanggar peraturan lelang, meski sudah diperingatkan tetapi tetap diabaikan 

*7. Alie:* Menggunakan IP adress yang sama dengan dwiyanto, diduga berskongkol dengan dwiyanto untuk menutup transaksinya sendiri

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*8. denny ramos:* Dianggap melakukan penawaran lelang secara tidak bertanggungjawab, sudah diminta melakukan klarifikasi tetapi hingga batas waktu yang sudah ditentukan tidak memanfaatkannya. Username denny ramos dibanned berikut IP Adressnya

----------


## Robby Iwan

*9.Ronny Purnama (Benkoi)* : Tidak menjawab komplain dari forum members atas perbuatan ybs terhadap beberapa member dlm/diluar forum.[/b]

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*10. didi:* Dianggap melakukan penawaran lelang secara tidak bertanggungjawab, sudah diminta melakukan klarifikasi tetapi hingga batas waktu yang ditentukan tidak menjawab. Username didi dibanned berikut IP Adressnya

----------

